
Medko Helps You Connect With the Best Health Care Specialists in Latin America - mmenafra
http://www.medkohealth.com
======
wheaties
With a name like Medko Health, you may quickly run into problems with Medco
Health Solutions (a division of Express Scripts) that has very deep pockets to
challenge you on trademark issues. You might want to rethink the name.

~~~
MedkoYosh
Thanks for the feedback. Definitely something we're going to keep an eye out
for! Our company/brand name is simply "Medko" and we're also not competitors
with Medco (Express Scripts) so I am confident we won't run into any
problems... but like you say they certainly have deep pockets and certainly
something to be better safe than sorry over.

------
bdcravens
It might be a good idea if the website used images of actual doctors in the
system, rather than using generic clipart. For example, it took less than a
minute to find one of the main images on the American Heart Association
website:

[http://blog.heart.org/affordable-care-act-promises-
patient-p...](http://blog.heart.org/affordable-care-act-promises-patient-
protections-for-young-family-members/boy-and-doctor-small/)

~~~
mikeg8
Thanks for the comment and totally agree. I'm one of the founders and we would
love to get our actual doctors up there as soon as possible.

------
plainOldText
I think you'd also have to add the Portuguese language to the menu, since
Brazil is a potentially large market.

Also, as someone mentioned previously in the comments, adding images of actual
doctors would be a very good idea, as it increases credibility.

~~~
MedkoYosh
Thanks for the feedback, definitely will be the next language/market

------
angersock
Shameless plug for a company here in Houston doing the same thing in the US:

[https://2nd.md/](https://2nd.md/)

~~~
mmenafra
Its a popular market right now, Latam market is not as crowded as US.

~~~
angersock
Are these folks involved in Startup Chile by any chance?

~~~
mikeg8
Yes, we were in generation 6.2 from Feb-Aug, 2013. We remained in Santiago
longer than any other international team from our generation and still have
most of our team members in Chile. If you have any questions about the
program, I'd be happy to chat about our experience.

------
rokhayakebe
What we need is a way for people in the U.S. to travel to Latin America and
get much cheaper healthcare.

~~~
mikeg8
Thanks for the comment – my partners and I could not agree more and that's one
of our goals with Medko. Patients that would like to go abroad can use our
search to find English speaking doctors in LatAm. They can also send them a
message to ask about what services the specialists offers for international
patients. In the near future, we plan on having specific sections of the site
dedicated to U.S. patients, inlcuding all the info they need regarding doctor
selection, travel tips, insurance information, and more. Medko doctors can be
a fantastic solution for patients that can't afford a procedure in the US and
that is something that motivates our entire team.

